# ### ~~ November 2006 Mamas - Happy New Year! ~~ ###



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

:







:







:
Happy New Year
all you November 2006 mamas!




























:







:

Welcome to 2008

Our babies are all one, can you believe it???? Or, should I say our "toddlers" ?







Where does the time go? In fact, they are entering their 3rd year - strange, huh? 2006, 2007, now 2008!

DD is walking most of the time. She gets up and down from our bed (up is a little more difficult). She's got 10 teeth and eats almost everything - if she feels like it. She seems to be down to one nap on most days. Oh, well! We are so enjoying every day with her and I hope the rest of you November mamas are loving life as much as we are!

We are a chatty group, so if you are new, feel free to jump on in! If you lost us in last months thread feel free to pick right back up with us. We have talked about teeth, eating, babywearing, crawling, babyproofing, dipes and other baby accessories, and trying to relate to people who don't always parent AP style. There is always someone else who is going through the same things and it is so nice to have someone who can relate! This is a really supportive group of mamas and I, for one, am so happy to have this group!

Here is our current list of November Babies! If you are new to us please post in the thread and I will add you to the list. Some more recent babies are not on the list - please post that your babe is not listed and I'll add her or him!

Earlybirds
Sydney 7-27 (home from hospital 11-16)
Gabrielle 10/23

November 1
Aaron 11/1
Benton 11/1
Morgan 11/1

November 2
Anna 11/2
Conchobhar 11/2
Georgia 11/2
Noah 11/2

November 3
Avishai 11/3
Devin 11/3
Hana Rae 11/3
Ilana 11/3
Porter 11/3

November 4
Abbi True 11/4
Chloe 11/4
Elijah 11/4
Raphael 11/4

November 5
Alex 11/5
Atticus 11/5
Ben 11/5
Lilienne 11/5

November 6
Clayton 11/6
Eden 11/6
Ian 11/6

November 7
Florian 11/7
Jema Bear 11/7
Lillie 11/7
Peter 11/7
Ruck Turner 11/7

November 8
Ella 11/8
Millie 11/8

November 9
Eli 11/9
Guillaume 11/9
Magnus 11/9
Ruby 11/9
Kamden 11/9
Sophia 11/9

November 10
Erik 11/10
Evangeline Lily Marie 11/10

November 11
Siann 11/11

November 12
Alex 11/12
Colin 11/12
Ethan 11/12
Ingrid 11/12
Vivian 11/12

November 13
Elijah 11/13
Jaxon 11/13
Nyx 11/13

November 14
Emerson 11/14
Zeben 11/14

November 15
Dov 11/15
Elijah 11/15
Fynn 11/15
Mikaela 11/15
Miriam 11/15
Nell 11/15

November 16
Aiden 11/16
Ava 11/16
Lea 11/16
Luca 11/16
Simi 11/16

November 17
Isabella 11/17
Landis 11/17
Morgan 11/17
Nate 11/17
Talia 11/17
Gracie 11/17

November 18
Jericho 11/18
Joseph 11/18
Ryan 11/18
Seraphina Judith 11/18

November 19
Carl 11/19
Landon 11/19
Liam 11/19
Ruby Isabella 11/19
Theron 11/19
Trenton 11/19

November 20
Corbyn Jack 11/20
Fiona 11/20
Kira 11/20
Libby 11/20
Morrigan 11/20

November 21
Aidan Maxwell 11/21
Greyson 11/21
TJ 11/21

November 22
Darwin 11/22

November 23
Ambrose 11/23
Benjamin Louis 11/23
Owen 11/23
Yarrow 11/23

November 24
Carter 11/24
Lily 11/24
Maaike 11/24
Marissa 11/24

November 25
Asheby 11/25
Quincy 11/25
Liam 11/25
Dorothy 11/25

November 26
Yasmeen 11/26
Omiros 11/26

November 27
Adam 11/27
Dominic 11/27
Indigo 11/27
Mara 11/27
Mackenzie 11/27
Nicholas 11/27

November 28
Abhainn 11/28
Colleen Rosemary 11/28
Joaquin 11/28
Khéna 11/28
Leroy 11/28
Macy 11/28
Owen 11/28
Scott 11/28
Yossi 11/28
Kaeleigh 11/28
Melvin 11/28
Maya 11/28

November 29
Aubrey 11/29
Layla 11/29

November 30
Alex 11/30
Eleanor 11/30
Jackson 11/30
Logan 11/30
Mila 11/30
Rosalyn 11/30
Sophia 11/30

Running Total: 126 Babies!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, 126 Nov babies! Atticus is being ... well... a bit overwhelming these days. I believe he's getting a few teeth right now, so that could explain it. He's really into screaming and crying when he doens't get his way. I'm just trying to have patience and keep up my ideal of gentle discipline. Although, Ihave to admit, that sometimes I do want to slap his little fingers when he blatantly will do something I've said no to.








So far I've been able to keep myself in check, though. This too shall pass, right?


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Wow, 126 Nov babies! Atticus is being ... well... a bit overwhelming these days. I believe he's getting a few teeth right now, so that could explain it. He's really into screaming and crying when he doens't get his way. I'm just trying to have patience and keep up my ideal of gentle discipline. Although, Ihave to admit, that sometimes I do want to slap his little fingers when he blatantly will do something I've said no to.








So far I've been able to keep myself in check, though. This too shall pass, right?

Yup, it shall!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Happy New Year, November mamas and babies!

Jackson started walking on December 19 and he barely ever crawls anymore..he is a walking fool. It's so cute. He is in the process of getting his 4th tooth right now...he's got his 2 bottom fronts and his right top front JUST came in the other day, and the left looks like it will come through any time now. He is starting to eat more...his favorite food is little bits of fruit leathers. But he still nurses at LEAST every 2 hours, if not more often than that. He's sleeping longer stretches at night...or at least it seems like he's not on me quite as often...maybe I am just sleeping through it.

He also got his first haircut 2 days ago...it looks cute, but I am sad and wish I didn't cut it...his hair was getting long and shaggy, but now I miss his baby "feathers". I don't think I'll cut it again. Like I said, it's cute now but it doesn't look like my Jackson!


----------



## luckyjen (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi November 06 Mamas! I haven't posted in a while but just had to say Happy New Year!

Anna will be 14 months tomorrow and I just can't believe it. She has 3 teeth and has just started pulling up and cruising (she was a later crawler, too, at 10 and 1/2 months...all in good time, right?) which is exciting but terrifying as I watch her try to navigate on those unsteady legs. It is so weird to see her in an upright position after watching her crawl all this time!

The toddler tantrums have begun around here, as well and I have to admit that it is tricky for me to figure out how to deal with them sometimes. She absolutely SCREAMS sometimes and it is amazingly loud. Anna has never been shy about sharing her feelings about life, though.







No shrinking violet is my little girl.

Any tips on play dates with other babes of the same age? My DD (as I just said) is not shy and is more dominant of a personality. She sometimes is a little bit of a bully







and will pull toys from other babies (making them cry) and has even tried to bite or hit (I don't even know where she got this from--is this just built in from birth? because she sure as heck doesn't see this modeled from her father and I or anyone else that I'm aware of). Help! It makes me so sad. We are working on "gentle" but I think that "share" is beyond her development ability right now, right? ANy other ideas or tips? I feel like I'm just on the edge of my seat anytime she is playing with others...I don't want her to be the bully!

On the upside, Anna is outgoing and fun and full of smiles for the most part. She has even been sleeping pretty well (yay, after 13 months of pretty bad sleep she only wakes up once a night now for the most part!).

Happy New Year!

LuckyJen

DD Anna born at home November 2, 2006


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Happy New Years November mamas and babes!!!!

We too have a screamer. Sometimes it's funny, other times not so funny







: I'm sure once she can find a nicer way to express herself she will but man she's got some lungs on her, lol!

We have 4 teeth and got a whole week of peace until last night. She woke up at 2ish and was up for about an hour, crying most of that time before we got settled back down. I think she's getting 2 more in on the top and I'm hoping once they pop through we'll get a bit of a break again!

On a positive note, DD is all about kisses with the "mmmmm" sound, so sweet, i could just melt all over the place









Hope the New Year finds everyone in good spirits!!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy happy new year! Poor old DD won't settle in bed tonight - she keeps crying and crying.







We think it's teething...


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I've been out of the loop for a while, but thought I'd try to jump back in. Simi has become a typical toddler- messy, demanding, tantrums, etc. But she's still her silly and sweet self for the most part. She seems to have no real interest in walking. She will practice standing, but looks like she's going to be one late walker, for sure. She has about 15-20 words and seems to be learning more every day. DH & I are really watching what we say now b/c she's getting pretty good at repeating things.

I guess that's all. I'll try to keep up this time!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi!

DS discovered the hallway about a month ago, and all he ever wants to do is go walking (dancing, crawling, being carried, spinning - -whatever variation) up and down the halls all day long. He yanks me by the finger to the door and cries if I don't let him out -- then once he's out, he cries if I don't follow him around. If I do he's happy and giggly, though, so I can't complain too much.

Last night he woke up at 9 and decided he was up for the evening. When I wouldn't go outside to play with him (already undressed) he had a minor breakdown. Then a few minutes later he tried to get me to go outside again, and I wouldn't do it -- this time he just pretended to have a breakdown. As long as I was looking at him, he cried huge crocodile tears (though I could hear the effort in his voice) and every time I looked away (DH was watching) his face went back to normal. I didn't want to laugh at him, but it was very hard not to! By 11:30 pm, though, I was past the laughing stage... I was thinking that he might be getting teeth, because he hasn't had any in a while and he wasn't sleeping too well after that either, but he wasn't fussing or unhappy -- he was just UP.

DS doesn't usually scream to get his way -- he'll just fuss for a while or cry a little bit. HOWEVER, we spent some time yesterday with a 15 month old screamer, and for the next few hours, DS screamed when he didn't get his way. MIL promised to watch that boy for a few hours a week this upcoming month and I'm a little apprehensive that DS will decide he really likes screaming. He's a real imitator nowadays and I have no doubt that his screaming yesterday was related to being around the other baby. That baby doesn't walk yet, and DS was also imitating his way of crawling on his knees.

He started giving kisses last week. He used to make kissing noises, or kiss random things (books, papers), but he never kissed a person until just a few days ago, and it is so sweet!

I was complaining to DH about how tough I'm finding it to get down and up from the floor so often, and I was saying that I didn't remember being this uncomfortable last pregnancy. Then I remembered -- that's probably because I didn't have any reason to be getting down on and up from the floor last pregnancy -- I didn't have a baby to chase around! Part of me is wishing for this baby to be born already (I am term today) but my rational side argues that things are only going to get much more complicated and difficult.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

oh dov's mom that is so cute and funny with the crocodile tears. I probably would have been laughing my butt off. Keep us posted on your new addition, I'm sure it will be a challenge but you will find your groove before long.

Omiros still hasn't got his tooth through yet, so he's still a fussy pants. But my migraine is gone!


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I just found this site not too long ago. My DD was born Nov 17th. Her name is Gianna. She currently has 11 teeth and is working on her last molar.

Our current biggest challenge is her sleep (or lack of). She is waking up after every cycle, so every 40-120 mins, all night long. DH and I are trying a new plan starting Thurs. I do bed time, then from 8 to midnight (or when he goes to bed) if she wakes, it is his job to get her back to sleep, unless she freaks out. It is just too much to expect me to nurse her back to sleep 5+ times every night, then work the next day. The last time I got more than 4 consecutive hours sleep was the first week of Nov.

SHe is starting t otalk more, we thing. She has said mama and dada for a while. I think we got dog (du), up, hot, and santa (tan-ta) (not sure how she got that as we didn't really do santa). She is much more into physical stuff than verbal things. She has been walking since 10 months old. I kinda wish she would slow down with all that though

Gianna is in day care full time right near my job. We drive an hour each way every day to work/ day care. Some days she will sleep in the car, others she is awake and pissy. We are still RF in her seat and plan to stay that way at least till winter is over (so May in Chicago














.

G has a lot of allergies (see siggy) and since I am BF'ing, most of them I avoid too. My health and weight has taken a hit as a result. Over the last month i have managed to gain some weight back, but I am still about 10 lbs under where I think I should be. i give the credit to holiday treats, though I have been trying to up my good fat intake.

Bullying babies: Yep I understand what you mean. My DD has always been the take charge kind of kid. i do follow her around when we are around other kids. She has a certain love of hair and since she doesn't have any she like to pull other kids'. I am sssllloowwly seeing an improvement. Play dates kind stress me out really. I don't get any adult time since I am constantly monitoring her. I do GD her and the other kids pretty regularly when we are out. Sharing is not in her vocab yet, but taking turns is. i just be sure to have 2 toys at all times, that way no one is without something to play with. She enjoys older kids much more. We had my 2.5 /o nephew over Sat ans she has a blast. I was very concerned since he doesn't usually do well with kids, but they did really good.

This is my bubba girl last month.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...y/IMG_1959.jpg


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

That's one cute kid you've got, Mrsboyko!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Have any of you successfully night weaned, or thought about it? Atticus, for the most part sleeps in his crib now, but he's up2-4 times. I also would like to ttc in the spring/summer, and still no return of AF.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oops. Forgot to sub. Subbing.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I was just going to ask about night weaning. Asheby sleeps in his own bed, down at 7:30, dreamfeed at 10, then he wakes at between 3-5am to nurse again, then up by before 8am. I would really like him to drop that early morning feeding because I am having a terrible time getting back to sleep after it, if I do at all. And I am EXHAUSTED.
Just today I started by putting him down for his nap and bedtime with no nursing right before, just a little humming and rocking. He is almost always awake when I put him down after nursing at night, but I thought maybe this would help. Ugh, I don't know,


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I have tried putting Atticus to bed awake; he just cries! I'm kinda at my wit's end because I don't want to let him cry, but I really want to stop the night nursings because he's not happy in my bed anymore, and I hate getting up so many times a night to rock and nurse.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I have been thinking about night weaning, but I don't truly think either of us are ready yet. Lately, Simi's sleep has been beyond awful. She's teething so hopefully that's why. She really doesn't fall asleep on the breast anymore, but she sure wants to nurse all night long.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

DD has started biting me while nursing. She bites and watches me, and laughs if I react in any way. It really hurts, and is difficult to catch her at ahead of time. I try not to react, but sometimes it is impossible not to. I have tried unlatching her and turning her/setting her away from me, but she doesn't seem to mind. I have also tried telling her, "That hurts Mommy. Please stop." Again, she doesn't respond to that either. Any ideas??


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Atticus has always been a biter. I just take him off the breast when he starts biting. We're done nursing at that point. Most of the time, he's like "Whatever." Still, though, the biting has gotten better.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Bitting:
Gianna is traumatized if I end a nursing session before she is ready, so popping her off and sitting her on the floor makes an impression on her. I do end up letting her finish after she has been off for a few seconds (and thus bawling for a few seconds).

Night waking:
I have a thread going in night time parenting right now about our efforts. I am not really trying to night wean as much as just getting her to sleep for longer at a time. She is waking up just so much. I can't handle it, so I am not. We (ha, I) have decided that if she wakes before midnight, she is DH's problem. If she sees me, she will only sleep if she is fed.

We started this last night. Boy, was she pissed when she was DH walk in to her at 10:40 last night, but he got her back to sleep w/o me!! My theory is that if she figures out that she is not going to get fed (not all night, just the first half) maybe she won't be up every hour. Then, maybe, that good sleep for the first half of the night will carry over to the rest of the night







..... maybe?


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey everyone... it has been a while..

happy new year!!

Khéna is doing great.. he is a typical toddler and is so fun... He has been walking for quite a few weeks now and hasn't crawled in ages...

He says a few words... mama, dada, kéké (his nickname), da-yé (xavier ds#1), colin (ds#2), sparky (our cat), all done, thank you and a few more... he also has many signs that he uses...

He is now 40 lbs and he just started Solids at about 11 months and went straight to what we eat... he loves spicy foods and asian cooking... but really he doesn't eat too much and would rather just nurse... we just went though another round of teething and of moodiness but he has ten teeth now so not too many left...

He still loves to be held and I wear him at least an hour or two a day... but we have started using the stroller when we go out for a walk because at 40 lbs, I get tired quickly when I am keeping up with the other boys... especially with the hills around my place...

As for sleep... we co-sleep and love it... I have no clue if he nurses at night.... really I am against night-weaning anyway, so I wouldn't be trying to change him even if he was... and honestly I just love waking up in the morning to my three boys all cuddled with me...

Here are some recent pics...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paxye/s...388645/detail/


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

In a rush...
One thing I noticed was that if I feed DS shortly before going to bed (usually a hard-boiled egg or some yogurt), he is MUCH more likely to sleep through the night. At least until 5 or 6, as opposed to being up till midnight.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Twogreencars, thanks for starting a new thread.

Dovs mom - it will be so exciting! Been there, it is sooo exhausting with two young ones, but it gets so much better after a few months and everyone settles into the new family dynamics. Because he is young, DS will soon forget he was the only one.

Nursing (long)
Lea was down to night nursing at bedtime, then 2-3 times during the night. She got sick in December and was up at 12,2,3,4,5,6.... I was awfully tired. I let her though, because she was sick and wanted her to get all the milk she needed. But then she kept waking up to bf so many times even after she was better.









So we decided she could sleep next to DH, not between us, but she kept complaining if I didn't move over and BF her. She knew I was in the bed and wanted my boobies of course. I don't blame her, it is warm and cosy, but 5 times a night when I am working full time was just too much. And it was a nibbling, chewing type of BF, not the chow down to really eat BF she was doing before.

So DH started putting her to bed, and I sleep in another room. She was furious the first night - screamed 15-20 min, even though he was walking her, singing, patting.... So I came back in and BF her to sleep like normal. We tried a few times and she wasn't too happy about it and I wasn't going to push it. But after a few nights she was willing to let him put her to sleep in a reasonable amount of time without major crying. And the next night she only cried 5 min, and around 4th-5th night, started waving bye-bye to me, because of course DH was putting her to bed! I think what made it easier is that she feels comfortable falling asleep with DH because she is used to it - he has put her to sleep for daytime naps on the weekend for many months now.
(Edit: Yes, I know some mommas here might consider this CIO. I do not consider it CIO because I always came in and BF her if she got upset, and she was being held, cuddled and sleeping right next to daddy the rest of the time. I am not trying to tell other people here that they should do it this way, or not do it this way, I am just saying what we are doing and what works for us. So please do not throw rocks, this is what WE are doing, not lecturing the world that they have to do the same.)

If she wakes up at night he pats her and rubs her back to sleep. She usually falls asleep again easily within just a few minutes. But around 4:30-5:30 she starts to complain, so I come back to bed and give her a boobie or two. But now I get lots of solid sleep before then! Hurray!!! Of course it also means this turning into the end of our nursing relationship. Sort of bitter sweet.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wowza! 40 lbs! My back can barely handle Asheby at 24 lbs, you must be strong! I can only do it for a short while before I'm done these days.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Twogreencars, thanks for starting a new thread.

Dovs mom - it will be so exciting! Been there, it is sooo exhausting with two young ones, but it gets so much better after a few months and everyone settles into the new family dynamics. Because he is young, DS will soon forget he was the only one.

Nursing (long)
Lea was down to night nursing at bedtime, then 2-3 times during the night. She got sick in December and was up at 12,2,3,4,5,6.... I was awfully tired. I let her though, because she was sick and wanted her to get all the milk she needed. But then she kept waking up to bf so many times even after she was better.









So we decided she could sleep next to DH, not between us, but she kept complaining if I didn't move over and BF her. She knew I was in the bed and wanted my boobies of course. I don't blame her, it is warm and cosy, but 5 times a night when I am working full time was just too much. And it was a nibbling, chewing type of BF, not the chow down to really eat BF she was doing before.

So DH started putting her to bed, and I sleep in another room. She was furious the first night - screamed 15-20 min, even though he was walking her, singing, patting.... So I came back in and BF her to sleep like normal. We tried a few times and she wasn't too happy about it and I wasn't going to push it. But after a few nights she was willing to let him put her to sleep in a reasonable amount of time without major crying. And the next night she only cried 5 min, and around 4th-5th night, started waving bye-bye to me, because of course DH was putting her to bed! I think what made it easier is that she feels comfortable falling asleep with DH because she is used to it - he has put her to sleep for daytime naps on the weekend for many months now.

If she wakes up at night he pats her and rubs her back to sleep. She usually falls asleep again easily within just a few minutes. But around 4:30-5:30 she starts to complain, so I come back to bed and give her a boobie or two. But now I get lots of solid sleep before then! Hurray!!! Of course it also means this turning into the end of our nursing relationship. Sort of bitter sweet.

Ugghhh...I'm jealous you've been able to accomplish that. DH is unwililng to do anything like that, and Atticus just FREAKS out if he doens't have a boob. He won't go to sleep w/o one.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

paxye, I've been looking through your pics, your boys are absolutely adorable!! You have some amazing pictures!
Which reminds me, I need to start taking more pics!


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Wowza! 40 lbs! My back can barely handle Asheby at 24 lbs, you must be strong! I can only do it for a short while before I'm done these days.

Well I carry him only on my back (and sometimes on the hip) with a really good wrap and of course the weight increased steadily and I have been wearing for 5 years now .. so really when I feel the weight I feel it in my legs and I can't wear him in anything else than my woven wrap... however, DH uses a MT and he has no problems with that either...


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
paxye, I've been looking through your pics, your boys are absolutely adorable!! You have some amazing pictures!
Which reminds me, I need to start taking more pics!

thanks! I love taking pics and the lighting in my kitchen in the winter makes for a perfect place to do so...


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow - 40lbs! DD is heavy for me at 20lbs!









It's so great to hear from you again, Paxye! Thanks for updating us!

Poor old DD has a cold...again...and DD#1 was vomiting in the middle of the night! DS is healthy...for the moment...


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

paxye, we have the same green straw cup. We call it our frog cup. Atticus will not take a sippy since getting used to a straw. He doens't know what to do with sippy. I'm fine with it, but DH keeps pushing the sippy.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 

Poor old DD has a cold...again...and DD#1 was vomiting in the middle of the night! DS is healthy...for the moment...


get healthy soon vibes comin your way







:


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
get healthy soon vibes comin your way







:

Thanks so much! I







that vibes emoticon!


----------



## windorabug (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Katiedidbug - I'm sorry it's been rough for you recently. Ruby & I have been going through some similar troubles lately too. I HATE the screaming.
Paxye - That is one cute kid you've got there!! (Actually 3 cuties







)
Angrypixiemama- Ruby has started biting as of today - she only has one tiny tooth so it's not that bad but...
Twogreencars - I hope your family gets well soon.

So Ruby's new favorite thing is to climb on the dining room chairs & then stand up and shake them (really heart-stopping!) BUT yesterday I was cooking dinner & bent down to get something from under the sink & when I stood up I find Ruby standing on the kitchen table!







So now the chairs are in the living room.

And here is a picture of her new kitchen set her dear Poppa Lonnie (not her bio-dad - he got her nothing







) bought her for Christmas
http://public.fotki.com/windorabug/r...as2007023.html

Take care!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Jen, I love Ruby's kitchen set - wow - it even has its own clock!!!!!!! Does she love playing with it?

We've got a beautiful wooden kitchen which was DS and DD#1's but I think it's too early to get it out. What do you think?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *windorabug* 

So Ruby's new favorite thing is to climb on the dining room chairs & then stand up and shake them (really heart-stopping!) BUT yesterday I was cooking dinner & bent down to get something from under the sink & when I stood up I find Ruby standing on the kitchen table!







So now the chairs are in the living room.

And here is a picture of her new kitchen set her dear Poppa Lonnie (not her bio-dad - he got her nothing







) bought her for Christmas
http://public.fotki.com/windorabug/r...as2007023.html

Take care!

Atticus' new favorite thing is to climb, too. He loves climbing on the coffee table and standing up. It freaks me out, but it's kinda cute, too.
I love the kitchen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Jen, I love Ruby's kitchen set - wow - it even has its own clock!!!!!!! Does she love playing with it?

We've got a beautiful wooden kitchen which was DS and DD#1's but I think it's too early to get it out. What do you think?

I don't think it's too early. I would love a kitchen for DS, so if you've got one, use it!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Asheby has been sneaking into Amethysts room to play with her kitchen for a few months now. He LOVES cooking!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...ember07012.jpg


----------



## windorabug (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah she is a daredevil. Wish I had thought to take a picture - I just didn't want her to freak out & fall on to the tile floor. My dining table is pretty rickety & I have no idea how she did it so fast!








She does like to play with the kitchen - mostly she likes to open & close the doors & put stuff in the sink. She will bend down & peek in the oven window too which is way too cute.
Why won't she ever nap though that is the question.. Gotta go now


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

You mamas are so inspiring! OK - I guess it's time to dig the kitchen out of the shed - shall I post photos? Oh, and I did promise photos of our wooden tree house a while back...didn't I Allison?







: We have a wooden preschool's worth of toys ... that's what happens when you've got 2 older kids who were in Waldorf...


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
You mamas are so inspiring! OK - I guess it's time to dig the kitchen out of the shed - shall I post photos? Oh, and I did promise photos of our wooden tree house a while back...didn't I Allison?







: We have a wooden preschool's worth of toys ... that's what happens when you've got 2 older kids who were in Waldorf...









Now I'm really jealous!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Now I'm really jealous!









Don't be - just come over and play - we're just several states - ok 1/2 the country away!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Just watched Sicko (Michael Moore) for the 2nd time with DS and DD#1 (the LO was asleep in bed). DS wants to move to Norway and DD#1 to France...for the socialised medicine.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Good morning!

climbing - yup, that's Omiros too. There's no way to gate off my stairs at the bottom, and he can be up them in a flash! Coffee table, couch, chairs, you name it.

Sleeping, like a pp said if he eats something later in the evening he usually sleeps much better. He wakes about once/night along toward morning.

Nursing lately has been a challenge, as it's all he wants to do. He's been teething and sick, and I have been unable to put him down without him crying. But holding/wearing is not enough, he must be attached to the boo. I hope it slows down soon, truly. He is wearing me out!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 

Nursing lately has been a challenge, as it's all he wants to do. He's been teething and sick, and I have been unable to put him down without him crying. But holding/wearing is not enough, he must be attached to the boo. I hope it slows down soon, truly. He is wearing me out!

OMG! I am right there. Atticus is like a fifth limb lately. He's completely attached to me all the time, via the boob. He's teething right now, but I'm about to go crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## windorabug (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
OMG! I am right there. Atticus is like a fifth limb lately. He's completely attached to me all the time, via the boob. He's teething right now, but I'm about to go crazy!!!!!!!

We are with you too! I called my lll leader the other night because I thought something was wrong - like I just ran out of milk







But she assured me it was just teething & her age. But still enough already!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
OMG! I am right there. Atticus is like a fifth limb lately. He's completely attached to me all the time, via the boob. He's teething right now, but I'm about to go crazy!!!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *windorabug* 
We are with you too! I called my lll leader the other night because I thought something was wrong - like I just ran out of milk







But she assured me it was just teething & her age. But still enough already!

Thanks mamas, at least it's nice to know I'm not alone! I don't have dh's support anymore, he thinks I should wean (due to my own health issues), so it's a bit rough. This too shall pass though.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I am so glad to hear all of you saying this. We went to visit a friend today who is exclusively breastfeeding her four month old, and DD nursed more frequently than he did!!! I too was starting to wonder if something was wrong.

DD is still biting, and it frustrates me. I am so afraid that telling her that she can't nurse (when she bites me) is going to lead to her weaning, and I don't want that. I am pretty worried about it.

On a side note, where do you all recommend going for play kitchens? Any likes or dislikes? Any important features? We have some money from relatives for DD for Christmas, and I was thinking of getting her one in the spring.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Same here for the nursing. He seems to nurse more now than he did as a newborn,


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 

On a side note, where do you all recommend going for play kitchens? Any likes or dislikes? Any important features? We have some money from relatives for DD for Christmas, and I was thinking of getting her one in the spring.
Thanks for any suggestions.


wood wood wood wood wood


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't help with the kitchen recommendation, I don't know anything about that.

Omiros was biting like crazy, and I started pulling him off as soon as he bit and closing my shirt/bra and saying "Biting babies don't get boobies." Very calmly. Which was very difficult sometimes because it really, really hurt! And he would sit on my lap and have a little temper tantrum, and after a few minutes we'd try again. It took a little time, but he finally got it and hasn't bitten for quite a while now (knock on wood!)


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Asheby almost always ends up in the bathroom with me, because he can't stand for me to be out of his sight these days. Well, I guess he has always been that way,







Amethyst and James leave the door open when they are in there also, so he has seen the toilet used a lot.
Anyhoo, he has started copying the noises and facial expresions of whoever is doing there business







And he always tries to see the results, ewww. Well, just now I was peeing and he started pulling his pants down!!! I think he wanted to go on the potty!! I sat him on the toilet with his pants on, just to give him an idea of what its like.
He tells us when he poops or poots by making sound effects and he always hides beside the couch while going, so he knows whats going on. Do you guys think I should get him a little potty? Since he is so interested? Amethyst was 27 months when we potty trained in a day.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Asheby almost always ends up in the bathroom with me, because he can't stand for me to be out of his sight these days. Well, I guess he has always been that way,







Amethyst and James leave the door open when they are in there also, so he has seen the toilet used a lot.
Anyhoo, he has started copying the noises and facial expresions of whoever is doing there business







And he always tries to see the results, ewww. Well, just now I was peeing and he started pulling his pants down!!! I think he wanted to go on the potty!! I sat him on the toilet with his pants on, just to give him an idea of what its like.
He tells us when he poops or poots by making sound effects and he always hides beside the couch while going, so he knows whats going on. Do you guys think I should get him a little potty? Since he is so interested? Amethyst was 27 months when we potty trained in a day.

FIL is a carpenter and made Atticus a potty for his bday. He mostly just plays on it like it's a normal chair. I'd say go ahead and get him one. Maybe just so he can sit w/ you while you go.


----------



## EmmetnLindley (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Emerson is a climber too! Just this weekend, he climbed onto a dining room chair onto the table and stood up. He was mad at me when I brought him down. He also loves to climb and stand on the coffee tables. He will swat at my hand if I try to hold him. He has quite the personality.









I love Asheby's apron! So cute.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Aww, thanks! It's actually Amethysts but I put it on him, cause I'm a nerd


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Where is everyone?







:


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

For some reason, we have been blessed with 60 degree weather here in Upstate New York, so we have been outside. DD loves being pulled around the neighborhood in her wagon - she sits like a little queen in it. So funny.

What kind of wood kitchens do you all like? Are any brands better than others? Would love some opinions.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

It's been crazy warm the past 2 days here too. I had to go for my follow up ct today, will get results tomorrow. Everybody send your positive vibes that there's nothing there!

I agree, MPsSweetie, get a pottie even if it's only to sit on and get used to if he's showing interest. So funny about making the faces.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

It's been warm here, too.

Okay, I'm really bummed. I took Atticus to library story time today, and he was so wild. It was with other kids his age group, yet he was the only one hitting and throwing things. The other toddlers seemed fine. I was so embarrased. I've been worried about his behavior recently, and this just made me paranoid.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

warm here as well (indiana), nearly hit 70 yesterday but today while still warm it's been rainy.

i wish i would have gotten a wood kitchen for dd1, unfortunately we got what she was asking for....the dora kitchen ( we did remove the big dora off the side of ut ) but whatever. it's still this big plastic eyesore









we will deffinately replace it with a wood one for dd2 when she gets closer to 2!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Weather around here is nutty too. Sunday, DS and I had a nice outing in the park, but I'm at work crazy hours nowadays so we don't get to enjoy this week.







And he has the nastiest cold -- he can't nurse (though he lies in bed with my nipple in his mouth), his eyes and cheeks are all swollen, and his cough is just horrible. He's only running a low fever, but he looks so awful that MIL keeps calling to ask me about taking him to the doctor -- I just don't think a doctor will do much for a cold. I want to move him out of my bed before baby comes (37w6d!), but it's getting closer and closer and I don't have the heart to move him in this condition. Besides, I'm gone so long each day it feels like nighttime is the only time he gets to spend with me. I've been feeling rejected because he's refused to give me any kisses these past three days even though he'll kiss DH while in my arms.







I know he loves me; he screams bloody murder if DH tries to take him _out_ of my arms, but he won't give me a kiss and I don't know if it's because he feels rejected when I'm gone all day or because he just thinks it's funny. He does give me spontaneous hugs...


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
Weather around here is nutty too. Sunday, DS and I had a nice outing in the park, but I'm at work crazy hours nowadays so we don't get to enjoy this week.







And he has the nastiest cold -- he can't nurse (though he lies in bed with my nipple in his mouth), his eyes and cheeks are all swollen, and his cough is just horrible. He's only running a low fever, but he looks so awful that MIL keeps calling to ask me about taking him to the doctor -- I just don't think a doctor will do much for a cold. I want to move him out of my bed before baby comes (37w6d!), but it's getting closer and closer and I don't have the heart to move him in this condition. Besides, I'm gone so long each day it feels like nighttime is the only time he gets to spend with me. I've been feeling rejected because he's refused to give me any kisses these past three days even though he'll kiss DH while in my arms.







I know he loves me; he screams bloody murder if DH tries to take him _out_ of my arms, but he won't give me a kiss and I don't know if it's because he feels rejected when I'm gone all day or because he just thinks it's funny. He does give me spontaneous hugs...

I'm sure it's nothing personal. But I'd be upset, too, if Atticus suddenly didn't want to kiss me.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

OK, mamas - one of you has taken our weather!









We've had pouring rain in the desert!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

nak

I'd be upset without kisses too!







Hope he feels better soon poor little guy.

katie- i'm sure the other moms there understood and were probably just having a lucky day







. Homer wouldn't sit still for something like that yet.

twogreencars- I've got your rain today, so you can have your desert weather back. Anytime you want to trade again, just let me know!

I'll have results from the ct in a few hours, I'm nervous.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
twogreencars- I've got your rain today, so you can have your desert weather back. Anytime you want to trade again, just let me know!

I'll have results from the ct in a few hours, I'm nervous.

Got our weather back - sunny and warm here now. I'll let you know when I'd like to trade again!









More importantly - how are you doing? Results of ct???


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

It's warm here in FL, too.

I am SO glad to read about the constant nursing. El just turned 13 mos and is signing to nurse, like, constantly sometimes! Then she'll latch for about a minute! I was thinking maybe she was bored, but regardless of what she does, when she wants it, she wants it!

She also wants to be held SO much...it's been wearing me out, to be honest. Her nap schedule has changed again and I've been feeling overwhelmed w/her neediness. She's also started hitting me while she's nursing if she's really tired. I don't think it's hostile, just swinging her arm and whacking me, but it hurts! Sigh...so glad to have this thread.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone elses lo have a temper? Like, really bad, lol? If I don't do exactly what Asheby wants right when he wants it, he goes searching for something to hit. The wall, chair, cabinets, or last night, he set his sights on Amethyst.







She thought it was funny when he started coming for her, and she hid behind the chair,







He just sets his jaw and goes at it. It's actually pretty cute, but I don't want him to be a hitter, kwim?

Weather: It's been warmer, but WINDY here. Ugh, I hate wind. Give me cold cloudy with snow, or give me summer. No in between please. January is my least favorite month. I can't wait until its warm and I can see Asheby in his cute little shorts that I already bought. ON SALE, woohoo!

He has also been waking repeatedly at night and I am about to lose it. It's about every 30 minutes, you know, just enough time for me to almost fall asleep. Ugh. I have been trying to rock and hum him through it, but he literally attacks me. He hits me, kicks me, squirms, and last night he pulled my hair. Hard! Oh, he also kicked James in the face tonight! Wtf? Future UFC fighter? (or whatever it is







)

In regards to the other post about drinking bm only. Asheby has a cup that stays on the table and I fill it with a sip at a time of water during meals, but other than that, just bm for him. His favorite!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

So relieved to see all these posts about tempers and hitting. DD has gotten pretty agressive lately - swinging to hit us in the face, hit our glasses off our face if we tell her no, etc. Today when she was swinging, I gently held her arms at her sides and tried talking to her in a calm voice. She screamed, leaned over and bit me! Today she smacked another little girl at the sitter's - right across the face. I am mortified! It didn't help that the little girl's mother was there and laughed, saying it was no big deal. It is a big deal to me, and I don't want that type of behavior reinforced with laughing. The sitter laughed too. I know they were trying to make me feel better, but still....







:

We are a very peaceful household and as for TV, I watch the cooking channel. I have no idea where this is coming from. Any thoughts???( And I don't watch Emeril, so it can't be the BAM!)


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Does anyone elses lo have a temper? Like, really bad, lol? If I don't do exactly what Asheby wants right when he wants it, he goes searching for something to hit. The wall, chair, cabinets, or last night, he set his sights on Amethyst.







She thought it was funny when he started coming for her, and she hid behind the chair,







He just sets his jaw and goes at it. It's actually pretty cute, but I don't want him to be a hitter, kwim?

Weather: It's been warmer, but WINDY here. Ugh, I hate wind. Give me cold cloudy with snow, or give me summer. No in between please. January is my least favorite month. I can't wait until its warm and I can see Asheby in his cute little shorts that I already bought. ON SALE, woohoo!

He has also been waking repeatedly at night and I am about to lose it. It's about every 30 minutes, you know, just enough time for me to almost fall asleep. Ugh. I have been trying to rock and hum him through it, but he literally attacks me. He hits me, kicks me, squirms, and last night he pulled my hair. Hard! Oh, he also kicked James in the face tonight! Wtf? Future UFC fighter? (or whatever it is







)

In regards to the other post about drinking bm only. Asheby has a cup that stays on the table and I fill it with a sip at a time of water during meals, but other than that, just bm for him. His favorite!

Um, yes, constant hitting. It's so annoying.
We've been having a lot of night waking lately, too. I'm getting overwhelmed. After the third time of getting up with DS, DH said how back he felt for me. That kinda helped, because I felt like he at least knew that I was making huge sacrifices.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
So relieved to see all these posts about tempers and hitting. DD has gotten pretty agressive lately - swinging to hit us in the face, hit our glasses off our face if we tell her no, etc. Today when she was swinging, I gently held her arms at her sides and tried talking to her in a calm voice. She screamed, leaned over and bit me! Today she smacked another little girl at the sitter's - right across the face. I am mortified! It didn't help that the little girl's mother was there and laughed, saying it was no big deal. It is a big deal to me, and I don't want that type of behavior reinforced with laughing. The sitter laughed too. I know they were trying to make me feel better, but still....







:

We are a very peaceful household and as for TV, I watch the cooking channel. I have no idea where this is coming from. Any thoughts???( And I don't watch Emeril, so it can't be the BAM!)

Yeah, I don't know where they get it. I asked my Parents as Teachers lady, and she said she thinks it's just natural aggression, not necessarily that they're seeing anything.


----------



## butterflykisses4 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi I am new to this thread. My dd was born Nov 9th. She is SUCH the cuties pie If I can say so LOL.

She has gotten all her teeth 3 molars and 3 eye teeth. We are working on our last eye teeth and molars and not doing so good about it. Thank goodness for teething tablets!

She started walking at 9 months and was fully wlaking/running at 9.5 months she was my earliest wlaker. But then again she has to keep up with the other kids.

She doesn't talk much nothing more hten momma (like at the top of her lungs and 6am every morning. Though she can say Baby now. so her siblings are baby to her and for dog she goes woof woof. But that is it despite my dh best efforts to teach her dada or daddy she refuses to call him that. Though yesterday she slipped and said da btu that was it. She looked at us with this face that said "Oh poop they heard me now I can't pretend not to know how to say it anymore" So that is our running joke that she can say it just deosnt want to.







:

She is eating everything she can get her hands on and eats almost 24/7. Though she has stopped hursing







I guess I asn't fast enough ofr her. LOL Always on the go she is learning to climb down steps sinc eshe can climb up them. This makes me SOOOO nervous!

She is a cloht diaper baby and is highly allergic to all things disposable. She is my only one that has been like this and it took some getting use to but now I wish I CD all my kids! Theya re SO fun!

She has a little temper. If I say no or she gets "into trouble" she will lay down (not throw herslef but calmly lay down) on her back and proceed to stomp her feet and cry. BUT she looks up every few seconds to see if you are watching. Really this makes it SO hard not to laugh at her. Though she has been hitting lately. I think this is because she wants something (usually something her sissy has) and she can't express her wants so she hit to get the toy. For my sons who are 3 months apart we bought 2 of everything but we havent for the girls yet since I relly didnt think it owuld be a problem this early.

I am glad I found this and the list of others babies who were born on her b.day is soo fun! thanks,


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome, Anna!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

It is such a relief to find out that DD is not the only one exhibiting these less than desirable behaviors (hitting, whining, needing constant nursing and holding) I hope for all our sakes that it doesn't last too long.

someone asked about a play kitchen. we got DD this one (http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/categ...?item=WH706910) for Christmas and she loves it. It is recommended ages 3+ and mostly upon inspection it didn't seem to be a problem but we did have to put up the small mushrooms and a few other accessories. We also got a few of the plan toys cutting veggies and fruit and they are awesome!

has anyone's climbers turned into leapers?? DD is scaring us so bad these last few days. We had to put away the coffee table since she tried leaping onto it from the couch and didn't quite make it. She still leaps off the couch but has the landing roll down pretty good. I don't know what to do about it except try to distract her from doing it (easier said than done) I'm afraid one of these days she's going to get on the kitchen counter and leap off that. It's a much higher fall and the kitchen floor is HARD.

I wanted to share a little video of DD and the dog playing in the snow. He is the ONLY one that can get her laughing like this
http://www.clipshack.com/Clip.aspx?key=07578D700D4DC9C9
(I used to wear the hat she has on when I was her age







)


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I've only got a sec as Omiros is dumping all my stuff on the floor







but I did want to stop in and say ct results were good. Mass hasn't grown, and since it was non-cancerous last summer when they biopsied, there's no reason to think otherwise now. Pulmonologist said it's likely scar tissue from my lung disease and the pneumonia last spring, and nothing to worry about.

I'll post back later 'bout the babies and catch up, just wanted to let you guys know that!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 

I wanted to share a little video of DD and the dog playing in the snow. He is the ONLY one that can get her laughing like this
http://www.clipshack.com/Clip.aspx?key=07578D700D4DC9C9
(I used to wear the hat she has on when I was her age







)

What a cutie! I love her laugh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
I've only got a sec as Omiros is dumping all my stuff on the floor







but I did want to stop in and say ct results were good. Mass hasn't grown, and since it was non-cancerous last summer when they biopsied, there's no reason to think otherwise now. Pulmonologist said it's likely scar tissue from my lung disease and the pneumonia last spring, and nothing to worry about.

I'll post back later 'bout the babies and catch up, just wanted to let you guys know that!










Yay!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

hey all.

Jackson is nursing 24/7 and wanting to be held ALL. THE. TIME. too. Glad to hear it's normal. He's also getting over a bad bug that gave him a 105 fever...so he's been even whinier and more needy than usual..if that's even possible.

DH is not being so helpful. WHen I tell him I am on the edge of my last badly frayed nerve, he says, "But you're his mother." Like mothers can't get burned out? He tries to help, but Jackson wants no one but me. If DH takes him, he just screams.







It's a hard stage he's going through.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
I did want to stop in and say ct results were good.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Don't talk to me about temper. Lea has intense anger and rage. She arches her back, throws herself backwards so hard I have to catch her or she will crack her head, and screams worse than a lamb at the slaughter house. If I had to guess, it is her frustration that she can't tell me what she is mad about (mostly jealousy when I am paying attention to DS). Luckily she doesn't bite or hit anyone.

Welcome Anna. What is an eye tooth? Freaking me out - sounds like eyeballs in the mouth!

Superstella - are you on an inhaler for the scar, pnemonia?

MidnightCommando cute video. Love your DC trying to throw snow at the dog like you did. (At least I guess that's what she's doing). You guys have a lot of snow.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelachristin* 
hey all.

Jackson is nursing 24/7 and wanting to be held ALL. THE. TIME. too. Glad to hear it's normal. He's also getting over a bad bug that gave him a 105 fever...so he's been even whinier and more needy than usual..if that's even possible.

DH is not being so helpful. WHen I tell him I am on the edge of my last badly frayed nerve, he says, "But you're his mother." Like mothers can't get burned out? He tries to help, but Jackson wants no one but me. If DH takes him, he just screams.







It's a hard stage he's going through.

DS also vastly prefers me when he's unhappy, especially in the middle of the night. For a long time, if I asked DH to take him, he'd hold him for a second and then hand him back saying "he wants you." Finally, I had it out with him: I _know_ he'd prefer me, but it's just not possible for me to hold him all the time. Especially when I got home from work at 9:30 pm, got DS to sleep at 10:30, got to bed myself at 11:00, DS was up from 2-4:30 screaming, and I had to be up at 6:00 for work. Yes, DS would rather spend his 2-4:30 miserable sick awake time on _my_ shoulder, but I need to sleep. I will take him at fairly frequent intervals to see if nursing will help, but when the only thing that will do it is pacing the halls, DH has learned that that is his job, and DS gets over being held by DH pretty quickly after they leave the bedroom.

(DS has had a bad cold this week so he's been doing the "awake all night screaming" routine and I am _so_ glad DH learned how to help at night some time ago and I didn't have to go through it myself the last few nights. I've been working 12-14 hour days (not counting commute) to finish up a few projects before I give birth, I'm 38 weeks pregnant, and I have the same cold DS does. No way I could function on 4 hours of sleep!)


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
DS also vastly prefers me when he's unhappy, especially in the middle of the night. For a long time, if I asked DH to take him, he'd hold him for a second and then hand him back saying "he wants you." Finally, I had it out with him: I _know_ he'd prefer me, but it's just not possible for me to hold him all the time. Especially when I got home from work at 9:30 pm, got DS to sleep at 10:30, got to bed myself at 11:00, DS was up from 2-4:30 screaming, and I had to be up at 6:00 for work. Yes, DS would rather spend his 2-4:30 miserable sick awake time on _my_ shoulder, but I need to sleep. I will take him at fairly frequent intervals to see if nursing will help, but when the only thing that will do it is pacing the halls, DH has learned that that is his job, and DS gets over being held by DH pretty quickly after they leave the bedroom.

(DS has had a bad cold this week so he's been doing the "awake all night screaming" routine and I am _so_ glad DH learned how to help at night some time ago and I didn't have to go through it myself the last few nights. I've been working 12-14 hour days (not counting commute) to finish up a few projects before I give birth, I'm 38 weeks pregnant, and I have the same cold DS does. No way I could function on 4 hours of sleep!)

Yep. In the night, if DH tries to take care of Atticus, it's a mess. I don't even bother anymore, because I know I'll end up taking him.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm so glad I have you mamas, because you remind me that this is normal behavior and I'm not alone!









Quote:

DH is not being so helpful. WHen I tell him I am on the edge of my last badly frayed nerve, he says, "But you're his mother." Like mothers can't get burned out? He tries to help, but Jackson wants no one but me. If DH takes him, he just screams. It's a hard stage he's going through.
That must be very frustrating. I think you should leave the house and let the two of them work it out. you need a break sometimes.









Quote:

What is an eye tooth? Freaking me out - sounds like eyeballs in the mouth!

Superstella - are you on an inhaler for the scar, pnemonia?
Eye tooth is the pointy ones. Omiros is working on those too. And yes, i'm on an inhaler and all kinds of medicines but I still have trouble breathing. I'm better now than I was, though, so hopefully I will continue to improve!

Dov'smom - big







to you, I don't know how you're functioning.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Omg, I don't know how you do it either Dov'smom! Wow...

I am the only one who gets up with Asheby at night, but thats okay with me. James gets up with Amethyst when she wakes up, she has a lot of bad dreams lately.

Asheby has grown an inch since November. He is 30.5 inches now! I noticed that he was stretching out a little when I was dressing him the other day. Like skinnier around the middle, pants a little looser and sure enough! He is looking so much like a little boy these days, no more round baby cheeks. *sniff* But he certainly still acts my little baby,







, nurses ALL the time, loves to be carried and cuddled. Awww, I just LOVE it!


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm such a dolt.

I lost half a month with you guys. I didn't realize from the last thread that we were changing threads monthly in here, too. So I was checking my mail nightly waiting for a thread email... and nothing. I thought, "Wow. The holidays really shut us up!"

Anyway, I'll try and catch up on the 4 pages of posts soon. In the meantime, here's a tiny M update. She started walking on New Year's Eve. No 1 or 2 steps. Just decided she was done with crawling for the most part and took off. I took a quick video the next day because I was sure she'd be looking "pro" soon, and I was right. Now she spends most of her awake time doing laps through our livingroom and kitchen (which go in a circle). She says bay-bee (baby - but with emphasis on each syllable), Bah-Bah (Bob-Bob), Dada, Mama (when she mad/hurt only), muh-muh-muh (more more more), hi, bye-bye, and an enthusiastic Ah-MAH! at the end of prayers at home and church... cracks us up! She answers yes/no questions appropriately most of the time time with a "yah" or a shake of the head no. She has perfected her drama queen scream when her brother has something she wants and won't give it to her - particularly his matchbox cars. She has cut her nursing down incredibly - usually just when she wakes up and before nap and bedtime. I don't know if I'm partly responsible for that (I had some sort of invisible bleb or plugged duct that felt like someone was piercing me when she nursed on one side. I was doing labor breathing and wincing to get through the pain, so she may have thought she was doing it... but I still offered) or if she's just too busy these days. I'll follow her lead. She also blows kisses and pats my back when I hug her









She is in LOVE with her baby dolls. When she wakes up in the morning, she has toys she throws out of her crib against the wall (connecting our rooms) to let me know she's awake. When I retrieve them, she says "Hi!" to each one, hugs it and gives it a kiss. It's obviously infectious as her brother now has a new-found interest in the baby we gave him when she was born. He even took it to bed with him last night and shared his pillow with him. I have cute kids.

As I've mentioned before, my husband is a pastor. At the end of the service on Sunday, my son runs off to play in the nursery and Mikaela stays in my arms as we greet the members. She loves to shake everyone's hands and will willingly jump into the arms of anyone who holds out their hands to her. I'm amazed since she only sees these people on Sundays and we've only been here since the end of October! And then she'll just walk around in the crowd outside the church in the lobby like she's one of the adults... probably hoping someone will give her a cookie









She's a cutie. I have no idea how big she is. My old doctor wouldn't have done a check-up until 15 months, so I've given myself a little extra time to get her in for her wbv (if I do it... she's, um, WELL). When I brought her in for a diaper rash around her birthday, she was just about 20 pounds and 67 cm (26.37 inches).

Here's a few links...
Walking video (just a few seconds):
Her 1 year portraits
Standing with Scoop (R carried a spoon everywhere when he first started walking - we named it Scoop, and we thought she was starting, too)
Not wearing PJs (standard in our house cuz they're comfy and cute)
Showing her appreciation for a muffin


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Cute pics, Gen. Good to hear the update. Can you get her to sit still during the actual service? We usually spend the entire time in the "angel" room or in the lobby and just go in in time for communion. I try to take snacks, but he jsut wants to run around, and our nursery is only for 2 and up, which is weird, IMO.


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Cute pics, Gen. Good to hear the update. Can you get her to sit still during the actual service? We usually spend the entire time in the "angel" room or in the lobby and just go in in time for communion. I try to take snacks, but he jsut wants to run around, and our nursery is only for 2 and up, which is weird, IMO.

Well, my kids aren't allowed to go to the nursery (per me and husband - the nursery worker would love to have them as they're the only kids young enough for nursery). So for the most part, she's in my arms or nursing. We have a children's message, so she gets to walk up to the front with her brother for a few minutes and then walk back. It helps her, but it makes my son (almost 3) wiry and wanting to run all over after that. I bring Cheerios, these great board books (two more we don't have), and she walks up and down our row between me and this older couple that act as surrogate grandparents, but if she tries to crawl under me to get out, she's back in my arms... crying or not. I don't take my kids out of church when they get fidgety because, IMO, that will just teach them that they can misbehave to get out of the service if they're bored







. I do make exceptions for once in a lifetime services (weddings, funerals, I even missed most of my husband's installation service because I knew that it was more important to his congregation for them to hear than for me... I can watch the video







). I will say that we're lucky here, though. Compared to where we were (well, one of the churches), people offer to help with the kids, I've been told by people who didn't know I was the pastor's wife that they're glad to have kids in the congregation again... and they like the little chatter and occasional squaks because that means they're there.

I don't know if that helps any. Our church provides activity bags for slightly older kids - kids bible, coloring books and crayons, there are "scribble sheets for young Lutherans" in each pew, kids' bulletins, etc. This was not the case with where we were before, so I totally understand that each congregation is different. I know that this book from one of my college professors talks a lot about how to make church more kid friendly... including sitting kids up front (rather than banishing them to the back) so they can see what's going on... and providing restaurant booster seats so they can see over the pews =)


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I just don't think our church is as kid friendly. I mean, I can't imagine letting Atticus loose ...


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Do your babies show a handedness yet? I thought with my others it was pretty easy to tell pretty early on that they preferred their right hands over the left, but with Omiros I can't tell yet. He seems to grab for things equally with the right and left, and when we sit in the floor and do the shape sorter thingy he puts just as many in with his left as his right. And when he eats, he'll take a bite with his left hand, then one with his right. Just wondering if you all can tell yet.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Asheby colors every day before we eat and he always uses his right hand. He also eats with his right hand. But he sucks his left thumb.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

No evidence of handedness yet that I can tell...I keep thinking he's more coordinated with his right, but then I look again and realize it is just my bias.

DS has a new way of telling me he wants to nurse -- he climbs up on my lap, puts both hands smack on my face, and SHOVES me backwards! Can you tell we mostly nurse lying down?







On the one hand, it seems kind of rude -- on the other, it's so _cute_ -- especially when, if I "listen" and lie down and lift my shirt, he crows with delight before descending on me like a bird of prey. What do you think? Should I try to teach him that pushing people in the face isn't nice? He's never tried to hit me (except in play) or any kids he's been playing with, and I've never seen him act aggressively (though he is definitely capable of grabbing), so I'm not afraid he'll associate it with hitting (though all bets are off once baby gets here...whenever that happens!).


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

I haven't been following this thread since Nate was a tiny babe, but I have to admit that I'm starting to feel like I really missed out by not connecting more with other mamas, both online and IRL.

Nate has started walking in the last few weeks and suddenly he walks everywhere. No more crawling for him! He loves to say "Hi" and will smile and wave and say (or shout) "Hi" to anyone he sees.

We're struggling with mommy-preference right now. He wants nothing to do with DH and will scream and cry if he so much as tries to come near him. It's been two months of this and I was hoping it would be getting better by now. I've been back at work full time for the last 3 1/2 months and DH watches Nate during the day. DH says that he's like a different kid - sits with him, plays with him, falls asleep for nap with DH beside him but the second I get home - he immediately wants nothing to do with him.

As far as night weaning, I'm so happy that I'm managing to get enough sleep while co-sleeping/nursing. I was so worried before I went back to work and it has gone really well. He is probably nursing more now than he has in quite a few months but I can pretty much almost sleep through it. Since I don't nurse or pump during the day it's the only nursing we have left so I want to keep going for as long as we can.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

bumping us up from the depths...can't post now...going...to...crawl...back...to...bed...I've got 104.7F - seems to be a grownup variation of the croup DD has...


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
bumping us up from the depths...can't post now...going...to...crawl...back...to...bed...I've got 104.7F - seems to be a grownup variation of the croup DD has...









Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
bumping us up from the depths...can't post now...going...to...crawl...back...to...bed...I've got 104.7F - seems to be a grownup variation of the croup DD has...

That sounds awful! I hope you feel better.

And I appreciate you rescuing us from the depths







. Every so often I skim the first page of this forum to see if anyone's posted, but I never go looking for us...

Halfway through (okay, optimistic) my 40th week of pregnancy, and wondering when this baby plans to emerge! I inflated a birth ball yesterday, and DS thinks it's for him. He takes it out of the apartment and rolls it up and down the hallway. He also leans on it with his arms out until it pops away from him and he falls backwards. Inflating it was a real challenge, because he wanted to wield the pump, which obviously didn't work well, but happily they had accidentally sent a second pump, which I let him hold and "pump" along with me. Every time I try to sit on it, though, DS comes over and tries to push the ball out from under me. When that doesn't work, he tries to lift me off the ball -- which is clearly not going to work as I weigh over 300 lbs!


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
bumping us up from the depths...can't post now...going...to...crawl...back...to...bed...I've got 104.7F - seems to be a grownup variation of the croup DD has...

Feel better soon! Nate has croup as well. This is only the second time he's been sick so I feel like I'm totally the nervous new mom, even though he's 14 months old today.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

I went to urgent care and they did a rapid flu test and apparently I have Influenza A AND B! Wow! The doctor put ALL of us on antiviral meds and I need to wear a mask when breastfeeding DD. She thinks it's hysterical and doesn't want to feed from this strange masked person!

Dov's mom - please let us know what's up with the new LO. Can't remember - girl or boy? Was Dov early/on time/late?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Ell...I had no idea this was here! I never come to this forum!

Yarrow...not really walking yet-a little here and there but crawling is so much faster!

She is a big talker (so hence the no walking) I count 18 words!
Her respetive language is HUGE too for a 1 year old!

5 teeth!

I'm loving all her pretend play! it cracks me up!

If you go to my blog (in my siggy) there is a slide show of our family pics from November!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
That sounds awful! I hope you feel better.

And I appreciate you rescuing us from the depths







. Every so often I skim the first page of this forum to see if anyone's posted, but I never go looking for us...

Halfway through (okay, optimistic) my 40th week of pregnancy, and wondering when this baby plans to emerge! I inflated a birth ball yesterday, and DS thinks it's for him. He takes it out of the apartment and rolls it up and down the hallway. He also leans on it with his arms out until it pops away from him and he falls backwards. Inflating it was a real challenge, because he wanted to wield the pump, which obviously didn't work well, but happily they had accidentally sent a second pump, which I let him hold and "pump" along with me. Every time I try to sit on it, though, DS comes over and tries to push the ball out from under me. When that doesn't work, he tries to lift me off the ball -- which is clearly not going to work as I weigh over 300 lbs!









Wow! You're there! Make sure you keep us updated about the LO ... and your toddler's reaction.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, this is going to be the first November baby to become an older sib! Can you believe they are even old enough for that!

Well, I guess I should, Asheby has started riding around on his clifford toy. Frontwards and backwards! He just rides around all day now, with this serious look on his face







He's so serious!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Dov'smom- Wow you are there! Be sure to keep us updated!

twogreencars - Poor you! I hope you feel better soon. Did they put you on tamiflu? My teenager had it last year when he tested + for influenza B and it helped a LOT. He was over it in about 2 days. I can imagine what Omiros would do if I tried to bf him in a mask! I hope it skips your dd.

bathrobegoddess! That is an extensive vocabulary! Omiros doesn't have much of a vocabulary, but he tries to talk and since we're a bilingual household I expect he'll be slower than average.

MPsSweetie - I can just picture it, how very cute!

Omiros (it's weird for me to type that because I call him by the english version, Homer







but his dad calls him Omiros, the Greek version...) follows around his brothers all day long and aggravates them to no end. He wants to do whatever they're doing.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
twogreencars - Poor you! I hope you feel better soon. Did they put you on tamiflu? My teenager had it last year when he tested + for influenza B and it helped a LOT. He was over it in about 2 days. I can imagine what Omiros would do if I tried to bf him in a mask! I hope it skips your dd.

Yes - they put us ALL on Tamiflu. So glad it helped your DS. I've still got a fever, but it's now in the 102F range, not over a 105F + anymore. It is DEFINITELY not over. Poor old DD still just doesn't like this masked breastfeeder.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Glad to hear there's some improvement, hope you continue to get better!

I need to go mke luncj but Omiros is sleeping on me and I don't want to wake him!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

DS is a runner!

We took him yesterday to have pictures done because we figured we should get at least one family photo while he's still an only child (due tomorrow!). JC Penney has had the same sale on for months, but we left the coupon at home and they wouldn't give us the sale price without it, so DH had to run home and get it, so for 40 minutes I was alone in the photo place with DS. Every time I sat down to fill out their form, I'd look up and he was GONE. I'd run out and see him standing a few feet away watching for me to come get him -- and as soon as he saw me he'd take off shrieking with laughter running around and into the clothing racks, pulling piles of neatly folded shirts off the shelves and flinging them around his neck, etc. It was wonderful to see him having so much fun, but by the time DH came back I was at the end of my rope -- I was sooooooo tired and sooooooo sore from running after him and scooping him up so many times. He's not a little baby, either -- he was 25 pounds at his 12 month visit, and who knows how heavy now! It could just be that I'm woefully out of shape, but I'm blaming my total inability to chase him on being 9 months pregnant and getting very fragmented sleep because of how often he wants to nurse nowadays. I was glad, at least, that he waited to see me following him before running off, but because he was smart enough to go out of eyesight first, I couldn't just ignore it -- once I'd chased him once or twice I was afraid he'd just assume I was coming the next time and run off without waiting for me.

I'm going to look into toddler leashes, because I'd like to have one in the house that he's used to in case something comes up where I need it. I know some people strongly disapprove of them, but sometimes they're just necessary -- and since I anticipate having a run-away toddler along with a baby, I think I might need one. My mother used them with our youngest siblings, who were twins, and DS reminds me of the boy twin in a lot of ways -- especially when he's running around the store! One of my favorite memories from when my brother was a toddler was when he was about two, and we were trying to shop for clothing and he kept running away. One time I spied him crouched beneath a rack of skirts, looking up at the salesperson who found him first, and telling her, "Don't tell anyone I'm here!" Another is my mother standing on a little hill at Niagara Falls, while my father was preparing to take the rest of us on a boat trip, with two two-year-olds attached to harnesses running circles around her. She'd been planning to take them into one of the shops there, but she literally couldn't move!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Dov's mom - poor you! What a memorable time at Sears! I'm surprised you didn't go into labour there and then! What a nightmare that would have been though - a runner and another literally on the way! EEEEEEEEEEEK! Was Dov early / late / on time? GOOD GOOD GOOD LUCK! I can't believe you're still on your feet and active! I so admire you! I hope you're not still working, too....

Keep in touch!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

So - question for you mamas - are our little ones babies or children?

My DD still feels like a baby to me









Of course, next to her 10yo sister and 13yo brother, she looks like one, too


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
DS is a runner!

I'm going to look into toddler leashes, because I'd like to have one in the house that he's used to in case something comes up where I need it.

You won't get any guff from me! My son was/is a runner, too. We got him this one when he first started walking well enough to want to walk in public and we were going to be in Ohare Airport with him. He LOVED it. We got some snotty comments - but only from teens/young 20s without kids. We mostly got great comments from parents of other young walkers and slightly older kids saying what a great idea it was. And he seriously did love it - he would ask us to "put doggie on?" or just "doggie?" all the time. Then, when we would be traveling somewhere where there was even the slightest chance he'd get away from us even on the leash, we tucked a family picture in the zipper pocket along with a note that said something along the lines of "I belong to Genevieve (Mama) and Geoffrey (Daddy) Lastname. Their phone numbers are ########." On the airline trip, we also added, "My Grandmother in Chicago is Name and her number is ######. My grandparents in Florida are Name and Name, and their number is #######." Thankfully we never needed to use that info, but I was always glad to know that it was there - just in case.

And all the best to you, mama! I can't wait to hear of (and see a picture of... hint-hint







) your new little bundle!


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
So - question for you mamas - are our little ones babies or children?

My DD still feels like a baby to me









Of course, next to her 10yo sister and 13yo brother, she looks like one, too






























My son and daughter are my kids... but I still call both of them my babies. My son will be 3 in a couple weeks. I know he's not a baby anymore, but he's still a baby in my heart. But Kaya is still totally baby!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Dov's mom - poor you! What a memorable time at Sears! I'm surprised you didn't go into labour there and then! What a nightmare that would have been though - a runner and another literally on the way! EEEEEEEEEEEK! Was Dov early / late / on time? GOOD GOOD GOOD LUCK! I can't believe you're still on your feet and active! I so admire you! I hope you're not still working, too....

Keep in touch!









Dov was on his due date. Doesn't look like this one will follow suit (I'm due today) but I'll be very surprised if I'm still pregnant come, say, Monday. This due date isn't all too accurate, either -- I was still fully nursing Dov when I got pregnant, so we don't have any good benchmarks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
So - question for you mamas - are our little ones babies or children?

Definitely babies! I'm having a lot of trouble with the idea of having a baby-big-brother...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gen_here* 
You won't get any guff from me! My son was/is a runner, too. We got him this one when he first started walking well enough to want to walk in public and we were going to be in Ohare Airport with him. He LOVED it. We got some snotty comments - but only from teens/young 20s without kids. We mostly got great comments from parents of other young walkers and slightly older kids saying what a great idea it was. And he seriously did love it - he would ask us to "put doggie on?" or just "doggie?" all the time. Then, when we would be traveling somewhere where there was even the slightest chance he'd get away from us even on the leash, we tucked a family picture in the zipper pocket along with a note that said something along the lines of "I belong to Genevieve (Mama) and Geoffrey (Daddy) Lastname. Their phone numbers are ########." On the airline trip, we also added, "My Grandmother in Chicago is Name and her number is ######. My grandparents in Florida are Name and Name, and their number is #######." Thankfully we never needed to use that info, but I was always glad to know that it was there - just in case.

And all the best to you, mama! I can't wait to hear of (and see a picture of... hint-hint







) your new little bundle!

That looks like a good choice, and I can see DS liking it. Now if one could put it on backwards, with the dog in the front, it would almost be like carrying a stuffed animal in a wrap...


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

OK - so who's taken our weather this time?

Rain. Where's my sunny warm weather?


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Not us! It is cold and miserable here, as it usually is this time of year. Poor DD keeps petting her sled and going "dog?" which means she wants to take the dog for a walk while she rides in her sled. I keep telling her it is WAY too cold for that!







:


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well...I guess I'm wary now about saying we were wearing shorts today! Well, it is FL...

TGC--hope you and the fam are feeling better very soon.

I have a pitiful post. First of all, the awesome news is that DD is fully walking now! She's a young Nov babe (11/30 bday) and just started taking steps about 2 weeks ago. However, she's just started walking most everywhere and already is starting to (try to) carry things, and this leads to crashing. She had a rough day today. Plus she startled the dog while she was walking by with a cardboard box, the dog jumps up, scares the baby, who starts to cry...you can see where I'm going w/this, right? Oh, it went on all day...









But that's not the pitiful part. Here it is--I'm losing more of my hair!!! After DD was three mos old, the shedding started like crazy for about 6 mos. Now it seems that over the last few days it's started again and my hair is SO THIN!! Ack!!! PLEASE tell me this will stop or that someone has been through this...

I need some support, mamas!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bean* 
Hi ladies,

Well...I guess I'm wary now about saying we were wearing shorts today! Well, it is FL...

TGC--hope you and the fam are feeling better very soon.

I have a pitiful post. First of all, the awesome news is that DD is fully walking now! She's a young Nov babe (11/30 bday) and just started taking steps about 2 weeks ago. However, she's just started walking most everywhere and already is starting to (try to) carry things, and this leads to crashing. She had a rough day today. Plus she startled the dog while she was walking by with a cardboard box, the dog jumps up, scares the baby, who starts to cry...you can see where I'm going w/this, right? Oh, it went on all day...









But that's not the pitiful part. Here it is--I'm losing more of my hair!!! After DD was three mos old, the shedding started like crazy for about 6 mos. Now it seems that over the last few days it's started again and my hair is SO THIN!! Ack!!! PLEASE tell me this will stop or that someone has been through this...

I need some support, mamas!

I've never been through that, but yikes!!!

Poor Atticus is sick. He's thrown up four times today, and is really stuffy. He can nurse for few sucks and then has to pull away. He's so tired. All he's done all day is sleep. Poor, little guy.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

You know - I think I went through thte hair loss before and again now. Ick!

Poor Atticus! I hope he feels better SOON!


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

It's been a while since I've been online here. Life is too busy!!

Anyway, just had to answer TGC... they are definitely still babies!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
So - question for you mamas - are our little ones babies or children?


she is deffinately still my baby, then again i'm pretty sure my nearly 5 year old is still my baby as well


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Is Dov a big brother yet?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Atticus got worse today. He ate nothing all day, wouldn't even nurse. We took him to urgent care, but they just told us to give him fluids and that they couldn't do anything cause it was viral. He's sleeping again ... seriously he look five different naps today and went to bed at 7.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Is Dov a big brother yet?

Nope, but I've been having contractions on and off all day...so maybe over the weekend?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Atticus got worse today. He ate nothing all day, wouldn't even nurse. We took him to urgent care, but they just told us to give him fluids and that they couldn't do anything cause it was viral. He's sleeping again ... seriously he look five different naps today and went to bed at 7.

Oh, that's awful.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Katie - I'm so sorry! DD is also coughing A LOT today. Come to think of it, so am I









Dov's mom - way to go! Keep us updated!


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bean* 
I'm losing more of my hair!!! After DD was three mos old, the shedding started like crazy for about 6 mos. Now it seems that over the last few days it's started again and my hair is SO THIN!! Ack!!! PLEASE tell me this will stop or that someone has been through this...

I need some support, mamas!

Get your thyroid levels checked pronto!


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

It's been ages since I've posted. I've been spending a lot of my time online drooling over wraps and wishing that Ella was younger. At least I'll be better prepared for the next one.

It's so nice to hear how everyone is doing. Ella is keeping me very busy. She LOVES to climb. We have to get in the habit of pushing our dining room chairs in otherwise she's up on the table in no time. She also has this fixation with DS's toque. She's always getting it from the entryway and putting it on. Of course she hates it when I try to put her hat on though. She's been working on teeth number 9 & 10 this past week so she seems to be up a bit more than usual during the night.

It's been super cold here lately so when we do go out we've had to get really bundled up. Today was the first day warmer than -20 celcius. Hopefully it will stay that way for a bit. I keep lusting after an amautik but that's not going to happen any time soon. My parka fits over both of us though so it will do.

Dov'sMom - Wishing you lots of luck with your new baby.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gillibean* 
It's been ages since I've posted. I've been spending a lot of my time online drooling over wraps and wishing that Ella was younger. At least I'll be better prepared for the next one.

Which wraps are you drooling over?

Did you say "next one"?


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh I hope Atticus is feeling better!









Homer is definitely still a baby. Of course, my teenager is still my baby...

Wishing you a smooth and beautiful labor and birth Dov's mom.

And I'm still having hair loss too. I got it cut off a month or so ago because it was driving me crazy with the super long hairs EVERYWHERE. Well, it still falls out but it's much shorter now so there's not as much of it at least. It gets everywhere and it really drives me insane. I've had my thyroid checked, and my levels were fine but I'm still losing hair like crazy. Hope it stops before I'm bald...


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I am still losing hair too. It isn't as bad as it was the first 8 months after DD's birth, but it is still happening. Do you think nursing hormones have anything to do with it? I feel like my body systems are much changed overall since having DD. My levels have been checked and are "acceptable" as well. Although I am starting to wonder if their levels of acceptable and my body's levels of acceptable are two different things!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't really noticed a difference in hair loss.

Atticus is getting better. He's not sleeping all day anymore and no more throwing up. He's still very stuffy, but this morning, I put his high chair in the bathroom with me so he could get the steam from my shower. He got a kick outof that!


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi! I just found this tread. My name is Kara and my beautiful son Victor was born Nov 5, 06. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies!


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gen_here* 
You won't get any guff from me! My son was/is a runner, too. We got him this one when he first started walking well enough to want to walk in public and we were going to be in Ohare Airport with him. He LOVED it. We got some snotty comments - but only from teens/young 20s without kids. We mostly got great comments from parents of other young walkers and slightly older kids saying what a great idea it was. And he seriously did love it - he would ask us to "put doggie on?" or just "doggie?" all the time. Then, when we would be traveling somewhere where there was even the slightest chance he'd get away from us even on the leash, we tucked a family picture in the zipper pocket along with a note that said something along the lines of "I belong to Genevieve (Mama) and Geoffrey (Daddy) Lastname. Their phone numbers are ########." On the airline trip, we also added, "My Grandmother in Chicago is Name and her number is ######. My grandparents in Florida are Name and Name, and their number is #######." Thankfully we never needed to use that info, but I was always glad to know that it was there - just in case.

And all the best to you, mama! I can't wait to hear of (and see a picture of... hint-hint







) your new little bundle!

That is a very cute little harness. I have been wanting to get one for Victor but DH doesn't like the idea. Of course Dh is not usually the one at the store with him so he doesn't know how hard it is keeping track of him.

Question for you:
Do you still wear your babies in a sling/wrap? I find that it is getting very hard on my back because he is so heavy. Not sure if a different sling would help or if it is just time to stop babywearing. Right now I have a maya wrap.


----------



## mkmb129 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just found this thread, too! I've got a Nov. 06 baby. He's a handful! He started walking at 9mos. His newest thing is climbing.. on everything. Sofa, chairs, table, toilet.. He's so chatty, but he doesn't have many real words yet. He's just in the last few days started to use a fork, but still prefers his fingers. And just yesterday he started putting his books back on the shelf! I've been trying to show him that for two months. So now he takes them off, and puts them back on. He's an absolute joy.. even though he doesn't care what no means and thinks he runs the show


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Welcome, Kara & Megan!! I love how big this group has become back from the days in our DDC.

Kara, if you haven't tried the Ergo, I always really like that one. I also used my Kangaroo Korner fleece pouch as a hip carrier well after my first daughter was 2. I used both while pregnant as well.

I've been away quite a bit. I came back to MDC because I've been getting lots of grief over how teeny my DD is - 14 lbs. 11 oz at her 12 month checkup. For those of you who were around back in our DDC, you might recall I went through this when she was in utero as well. But she loves to eat and I've decided that I'm not going to mess with that. She's been into try to use a spoon - what a mess!







After a bunch of bloodwork came back all normal, a nurse recommended giving her pediasure for the extra calories. I would consider it if I thought there was a real health reason , but not otherwise, can't imagine how something with sugar as the third ingredient, and 17 mg of taurine, would help her.

Anyway, she's a happy, chatty girl and spends most of her day chasing after her big sister and babbling away. She loves to laugh, dance, kick a soccer ball around and is trying really hard to do some wooden peg puzzles. it is so cute to see how she concentrates! It is also funny to see her try to climb into the bathtub - she doesn't quite realize that she can't get her leg up over the edge and tries so hard.

For those mommies and babies who've been sick, we are sending lots of hugs. I'm sure we will all be happy when cold & flu season is over.







: We've certainly had our share here, including a mystery viral fever with no symptoms other than a high fever.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Which wraps are you drooling over?

Well, my black and white size 5 pfau just arrived on Friday. I can honestly say that it's the first time I've seen a wrap that I fell in love with. Before, I saw wraps as very practical you get the one that will work the best for you. That went out the window with the pfau. It's also so comfortable. My only wrap before was an Ellaroo which was nice but I'm finding this one to be easier to wrap with. I understand why so many people have the didy-love.

I also have a size 7 wool-blend nino zyklam on it's way to me. I figured that it really would be nice to have for our cold winter. Hopefully we'll be able to use the long tails for an extra layer.







:

Now, I'm starting to feel like I should really get a silk-blend shorty for the warmer weather- but that can wait for a few months, it doesn't really get warm here till May or June.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Did you say "next one"?









I wish. I'm still waiting for AF. With my first two I weaned them at 13 months and AF came back at 15 months. I'm still nursing Ella quite a bit so I don't know what will happen this time. I'm keeping a watch for signs of ovulation, I'd love to catch the first egg. We'll see what happens.

We got a harness for DD1 when she was about a year old. It didn't really work for her. She would let us put it on no problem but then she would refuse to walk or she would lean over so she'd be pulling against the strap. She would have a great time fooling around but we couldn't really walk anywhere with her in it. It's sort of funny, thinking back to it.

Ella is getting so rough. She's constantly attacking her older siblings. DS has PDD-NOS so he gets particularly frustrated when she pulls his hair or hits him with a toy, etc. Of couse, Ella thinks it's hilarious. He has now made a sign for his room with a baby on it and an X over it, meaning that no babies are allowed in his room.

Sometimes I think I'm crazy for wanting another one (or three), but mostly I can't wait.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I still use the moby for Homer, and sometimes a hip carry in the maya. I also have a wrap from Africa that a dear friend brought me from one of her visits home and baby goes on your back. I carried my other ds in that thing until he was nearly 5 and can still carry my 4yo ds in it comfortably if he cooperates (which is rare).

Hope everyone is feeling better!
Welcome to Kara and Megan!

This morning was a first, I visited the toddler board and found us ON TOP, the very first thread!







usually we're buried on page 3 or something







.

Homer is climbing too, and I have a serious issue with my stairs. They have no railing, so it's just a drop off on the side, and there is no way to block them off and he is driving me CRAZY with them. Every 3 minutes he is 5 or 6 stairs up, I can type about 2 words and he's back over there. It is so so frustrating, but he thinks it's a game now and will. not. stop. going up the stairs! He also climbs up the couch, coffee table, train table (to look out the window), baby gate to the kitchen (he's scaled it twice, landing on his head in the kitchen floor), kitchen table, you name it. I can't keep up.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Hi everyone and welcome to the new mommas.

3 yo DS has chicken Pox. A very laid back kid, so dealing with it really well. Still playing and happy, only grumpy when his fever is up, and doesn't sleep so soundly when he is so itchy. Anyone have some good remedies to cool and stop the itching?

But that means in another 10 days Lea will probably have it, and she does not take to being sick - at all. I am so not looking forward to a week of her screaming and crying.

I've just been on two business trips and Lea is done bf. She didn't ask, not once, when I got back, though it was only 3 days/nights - she was just so happy to see me and wanted me to hold her and put her head on my shoulder, nothing more. Her vocabulary is really growing fast now. She says "baby Lea" to every picture of a baby.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey ladies! I haven't been to active in these threads but figured I should... I just need to keep up with you all. DD was born nov 24 so she just turned 14 months!

Everything is going great with her, mostly... only things I'm worried about is how much she poops (too little? once every 3 or 4 days) and talking (only says wow and bye bye). I went to the naturo last week and he said she is gaining well and is healthy but doesnt sound like she poops enough. She mostly eats breastmilk still... other than that her favourite things seems to be softer things like yogurt, hummus, etc. And she likes fruit but mostly just to suck on... and she'll chew on bread and other things but she can't really chew it even though she has eight teeth, so I'm not sure how much she is actually eating.

As for the talking... it worries me a little because some of your babes are saying 20 words! Wow. I try to talk to her a lot, and I try to read to her but she hates being read to! She grabs the book and throws it away lol. I think it may just be because we communicate really well without words...

Anyway heres a pic from this morning... with play dough up her nose lol!

Maaike


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh... and, do you think she's teething? LOL


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Fiona has only a few words, "Dad, duck, dog, (do you see a trend here?) and "I want." She is read to all the time and we talk with her alot. I try not to worry, but I too panic a bit when I hear that other children are talking more. She is very good at getting her point across even without talking a ton, and she does do some signs (nurse, more, all done), so I try to be content with that.

That teething picture was so funny!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karamom* 
Hi! I just found this tread. My name is Kara and my beautiful son Victor was born Nov 5, 06. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies!

Welcome! My DS Atticus was also born on the 5th.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karamom* 
That is a very cute little harness. I have been wanting to get one for Victor but DH doesn't like the idea. Of course Dh is not usually the one at the store with him so he doesn't know how hard it is keeping track of him.
I would like a harness, but my DH, too, is way against it.

Question for you:
Do you still wear your babies in a sling/wrap? I find that it is getting very hard on my back because he is so heavy. Not sure if a different sling would help or if it is just time to stop babywearing. Right now I have a maya wrap.

I mostly just use my Ergo now. Slings hurt my back after an extended period of time, but they're good for in and out type stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gillibean* 
Well, my black and white size 5 pfau just arrived on Friday. I can honestly say that it's the first time I've seen a wrap that I fell in love with. Before, I saw wraps as very practical you get the one that will work the best for you. That went out the window with the pfau. It's also so comfortable. My only wrap before was an Ellaroo which was nice but I'm finding this one to be easier to wrap with. I understand why so many people have the didy-love.

I also have a size 7 wool-blend nino zyklam on it's way to me. I figured that it really would be nice to have for our cold winter. Hopefully we'll be able to use the long tails for an extra layer.







:

Now, I'm starting to feel like I should really get a silk-blend shorty for the warmer weather- but that can wait for a few months, it doesn't really get warm here till May or June.

I wish. I'm still waiting for AF. With my first two I weaned them at 13 months and AF came back at 15 months. I'm still nursing Ella quite a bit so I don't know what will happen this time. I'm keeping a watch for signs of ovulation, I'd love to catch the first egg. We'll see what happens.

We got a harness for DD1 when she was about a year old. It didn't really work for her. She would let us put it on no problem but then she would refuse to walk or she would lean over so she'd be pulling against the strap. She would have a great time fooling around but we couldn't really walk anywhere with her in it. It's sort of funny, thinking back to it.

Ella is getting so rough. She's constantly attacking her older siblings. DS has PDD-NOS so he gets particularly frustrated when she pulls his hair or hits him with a toy, etc. Of couse, Ella thinks it's hilarious. He has now made a sign for his room with a baby on it and an X over it, meaning that no babies are allowed in his room.

Sometimes I think I'm crazy for wanting another one (or three), but mostly I can't wait.

I am right w/ you. I wish AF would hurry up so I could get pg again!!! I really want more. I don't even pump at work anymore, and still no AF!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

As for carriers, we still use and love our Ergo. DD likes to be carried in the front, but not so much in the back. Maybe when summer comes?

Sending healthy thoughts to all the sick mamas and babies. We are on cold #2 for the past month. DD really had no colds until she was thirteen months old, and now two in a row.

Also, do any of you have mother's jewelry? DH wanted to get me something, but I am having trouble locating things I like, especially with our birthstone month. Any thoughts?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
As for carriers, we still use and love our Ergo. DD likes to be carried in the front, but not so much in the back. Maybe when summer comes?

Sending healthy thoughts to all the sick mamas and babies. We are on cold #2 for the past month. DD really had no colds until she was thirteen months old, and now two in a row.

Also, do any of you have mother's jewelry? DH wanted to get me something, but I am having trouble locating things I like, especially with our birthstone month. Any thoughts?

You could have a WAHM make you something. I'm having this lady custom make me a ring w/ the Nov. birthstone:

http://www.stringsandsealingwax.net/

I'm very excited!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome all you new mamas - I'll add you to the list.

We use our wraps - Didymos and Girasols and Storchenweige - we've got LOTS!

We use our BabyHawks - we've got 3









Our Ergo is pretty much not used at the moment









Dov's mom - New Baby ????


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
Also, do any of you have mother's jewelry? DH wanted to get me something, but I am having trouble locating things I like, especially with our birthstone month. Any thoughts?

What's your birthstone month?


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Monday, mamas!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Happy Monday back at ya







:


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

I bet Dov is a BIG BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I know! I have been thinking about that and wondering how Dov'sMom was doing all day. I can't wait to hear!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
I know! I have been thinking about that and wondering how Dov'sMom was doing all day. I can't wait to hear!


I know!









Anyone remember if it's a girl or a boy? We should all get together and send Dov a present or something...


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, Dov is a big brother! Baby boy (to be named on Sunday) was born just before midnight on Saturday night, after somewhere between 24 and 36 hours of labor and just over an hour after we got to the hospital.

Dov is taking it overall better than I expected. He mostly wants to stroke the baby's head, face, and hands, and point and shout "baba!" (which is as close to a real word as he gets nowadays -- everything else he likes is "dada!"). He does not appreciate the fact that the new baby is nursing, though he's mostly okay if he gets to nurse too. At first he tried to pull my breast out of the baby's mouth, and then a couple of times he shoved the baby's head -- he figured out pretty quickly that I didn't like that, so now he sort of sneaks his foot up from behind and tries to kick the baby's head away. But he's mostly affectionate. When someone is walking with a crying baby, he folds his arms across his chest and pretends he has one too. When the baby is done nursing (which almost always means is asleep) and I put him down, Dov runs over to try pick him up, which is NOT exactly appreciated, but very sweet, since he grabs him in his arms and cuddles.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

: w





















:







: CONGRATULATIONS




























:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

Dov's mom: Congratulations! I was thinking about you over the weekend and I'm glad to hear that you're safe at home with your new little one. Happy babymoon.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Awww! Congratulations Dovsmom!! I have been checking every hour or so lately waiting for your post. I just can't believe our babies are growing up so fast! I just looked at Asheby and tried to imagine him as a big brother. Wow.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations, Dov'sMom!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
Yes, Dov is a big brother! Baby boy (to be named on Sunday) was born just before midnight on Saturday night, after somewhere between 24 and 36 hours of labor and just over an hour after we got to the hospital.

Dov is taking it overall better than I expected. He mostly wants to stroke the baby's head, face, and hands, and point and shout "baba!" (which is as close to a real word as he gets nowadays -- everything else he likes is "dada!"). He does not appreciate the fact that the new baby is nursing, though he's mostly okay if he gets to nurse too. At first he tried to pull my breast out of the baby's mouth, and then a couple of times he shoved the baby's head -- he figured out pretty quickly that I didn't like that, so now he sort of sneaks his foot up from behind and hetries to kick the baby's head away. But he's mostly affectionate. When someone is walking with a crying baby, he folds his arms across his chest and pretends he has one too. When the baby is done nursing (which almost always means is asleep) and I put him down, Dov runs over to try pick him up, which is NOT exactly appreciated, but very sweet, since he grabs him in his arms and cuddles.

Congrats! That's so cute about the nursing thing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Awww! Congratulation Dovsmom!! I have been checking every hour or so lately waiting for your post. I just can't believe our babies are growing up so fast! I just looked at Asheby and tried to imagine him as a big brother. Wow.

I know. I can't imagine Atticus being a big brother.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

*Question for all you mamas - would you like to continue THIS thread into February or shall we start a new thread like we always have?*


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Start a new one, we don't want to break MDC with a large thread







.

Congratulations Dov's mom! That is so cute with the nursing.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Start a new one, we don't want to break MDC with a large thread







.

Is it my imagination, or has MDC been either down or REALLY slow lately???? What's up?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Is it my imagination, or has MDC been either down or REALLY slow lately???? What's up?

I know, something must be up w/ their server or something. Go ahead and start a new thread, TGC.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

How is everyone?


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats Dov's mom!

Thanks also for the hair support--I am going to the doc's next week.

Granola and katy--DD is not saying anything except an occasional 'mama'. I'm not worried. I read in my dr. sears book that the average toddler is only saying 4 words or so by 15 mos. DD turned 14 mos yesterday. she communicates w/us very well w/signing and other nonverbal cues. she babbles and chatters a lot and has been really focused on walking. so no worries!









No colds or anything here, although she's been cranky getting FOUR molars at once! Poor soul. She's been a champ (or is that "chomp"?).


----------

